# Plume Veil Flavour



## Mufasa (5/6/15)

Happy Friday Everybody

I recently got a Plume Veil dripper. I need some advice. I built a 1.6 Ohm single coil, 28G kanthal, 8 wraps on 2mm ID. I am vaping on an iStick 50W at 16-18 Watt. I get lots of clouds, but very little flavour. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## eviltoy (5/6/15)

Airflow completely open?


----------



## Mufasa (5/6/15)

@eviltoy yip, completely open.


----------



## LJRanger (5/6/15)

Morning @Mufasa
You could try a dual coil and a lower ohm build.
This is what im currently using in my plumeveil. Dual coil, 24G kanthal, 9 wraps each on a 4mm drillbit 0.3 ohm build.
Great flavour and vapour best build i've had in the plumeveil thus far.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## eviltoy (5/6/15)

Close the airflow some it should improve flavour.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/6/15)

eviltoy said:


> Close the airflow some it should improve flavour.



^this, and try pushing the coils as close to the airholes as possible

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Frank Zef (5/6/15)

I'm running dual 24g 7wrap 2mm ID in my PlumeVeil with the airflow wide open.
And the flavour is amazing.

I have found that coils with a bigger inner diameter ( ID ) give slightly less flavour.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie (5/6/15)

Frank Zef said:


> I'm running dual 24g 7wrap 2mm ID in my PlumeVeil with the airflow wide open.
> And the flavour is amazing.
> 
> I have found that coils with a bigger inner diameter ( ID ) give slightly less flavour.



Really. Is that with any atty in general, or specifically PlumVeil?


----------



## Frank Zef (5/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Really. Is that with any atty in general, or specifically PlumVeil?


I only have PlumeVeil drippers and have tried many coil combos and found the 1,8mm to 2,2mm ID to give the best flavor at around 0,4 to 0,3Ohms.
I can't comment on the ID effect in other attys.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/6/15)

Frank Zef said:


> I only have PlumeVeil drippers and have tried many coil combos and found the 1,8mm to 2,2mm ID to give the best flavor at around 0,4 to 0,3Ohms.
> I can't comment on the ID effect in other attys.



Thank you. 
I think I need to mess around with different sizes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Frank Zef (5/6/15)

Here's my build right now.
(sorry for sh!tty phone pic)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## whatalotigot (5/6/15)

at 1.6ohm that is very high. Try doing 1ohm and basically increasing the vape heat, can help with flavour


----------



## whatalotigot (5/6/15)

personally Ill vape at about .3 .4 air holes right open, dual coil on a 3mm id with 24g, i have great flavour from that. vape at about 30-40 watts (less if you must) and enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## FockGhost (5/6/15)

I have been vaping on twisted 28g 9 wraps 2mm ID, duel coils. @ .5 ohm 30w. 

yummy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (6/6/15)

The guy is regulated so the builds aren't as important. 

That said, run dual coil and play with the air flow.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (6/6/15)

Mike said:


> The guy is regulated so the builds aren't as important.


Not quite sure what u mean by this


----------



## Mike (6/6/15)

Jakey said:


> Not quite sure what u mean by this



Debating gauges and wrap count / ohms doesn't matter much when regulated. In fact, recommending 24ga is a bad thing in my experience


----------



## Jakey (6/6/15)

So u saying that popping any build on there will work you just need to choose the correct wattage?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Mike (6/6/15)

No, I'm saying that going from 8 wraps of 28ga to 7 wraps of 24ga at 16 watts will be worse than what he's currently getting and that considering he's running regulated, the first and biggest improvement he can make is running dual coils at double the wattage while sticking to 28ga due to the increased heat flux compared to a higher guage wire.


----------



## Jakey (6/6/15)

I


Mike said:


> No, I'm saying that going from 8 wraps of 28ga to 7 wraps of 24ga at 16 watts will be worse than what he's currently getting and that considering he's running regulated, the first and biggest improvement he can make is running dual coils at double the wattage while sticking to 28ga due to the increased heat flux compared to a higher guage wire.


 your first comment wasnt wasn't as clear as tge point you just made now


----------



## zadiac (6/6/15)

Mufasa said:


> Happy Friday Everybody
> 
> I recently got a Plume Veil dripper. I need some advice. I built a 1.6 Ohm single coil, 28G kanthal, 8 wraps on 2mm ID. I am vaping on an iStick 50W at 16-18 Watt. I get lots of clouds, but very little flavour. What am I doing wrong?



Yeah mate, put two of those coils in and it will be at about .8ohms. Run at about 20-30 watts and you'll have very improved flavor.


----------



## Mufasa (8/6/15)

Thanks for all the replies. I am now running a dual coil at 0.4 Ohms and 25 to 30 Watts. Huge improvement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

